# MRC TT-RS Remap



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

About to book this in but was wondering if anyone who has had this done has had any problems or issues with the map?
Thought it a good idea to check before blindly going ahead.
Any huge changes to the car (negatives) that I should consider?


----------



## faz786 (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you thought about a Revo map?

I went ahead and remapped via a different tuner and now regret not going Revo as their maps are THE best plus you can take it off and put it on as you please


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I wouldnt go for the REVO map on the TTRS.....

MRC is a much better option on the TTRS. A little more HP and much higher torque.



faz786 said:


> Have you thought about a Revo map?
> 
> I went ahead and remapped via a different tuner and now regret not going Revo as their maps are THE best plus you can take it off and put it on as you please


----------



## faz786 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mule said:


> I wouldnt go for the REVO map on the TTRS.....
> 
> MRC is a much better option on the TTRS. A little more HP and much higher torque.
> 
> ...


Really...most TT-RS owners swear by Revo

Hmmm...food for thought


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

faz786 said:


> Have you thought about a Revo map?
> 
> I went ahead and remapped via a different tuner and now regret not going Revo as their maps are THE best plus you can take it off and put it on as you please


Tut tut, another revo fanboy. The original poster asked about an MRC map not a revo 1, hint hint, big clue. Who says revo are best? £840 for a remap?

As to the original question, nope no probs, there are quite a few MRC tuned RS's now and never heard of a complaint. Figures below speak for themselves and you have the DSG box too so enjoy.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

faz786 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt go for the REVO map on the TTRS.....
> ...


Do you frequent the vagoc forum? You may get that impression but a lot of the RS owners on here are MRC tuned.

The only way to setup a car in the UK is on both road and dyno, you need to load 4th/5th gear up which means 125/160mph, you won't catch any tuner doing that on road. Revo is a generic code sent out to the masses. Unless you get it setup by the guys at revo HQ then in my opinion it's not going to be setup properly.

It's a whole kettle of fish this argument and no doubt it will carry on for the next 10 pages. Revo and MRC alike are credible choices for the TTRS. There are quite a few MRC RS3's now too.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

MRC achieves the same with 1,45bar of boost compared to Revo S2 1,55bar ....

Guess whos running the lowest EGT's and thereby minimizes wear on engine and turbo


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Great stuff, no better review than from people who have had it done themselves.
I will get it booked in and as said 'enjoy'


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

The only pit fall with MRC is its not switchable back to standard for dealer visits.
The map itself is great, just look at Mitchy's results for that.

Revo does need to be set up by a good dealer to get the best result.

Both Revo and MRC start from a generic base code that then needs adjusting to your specific car.

Either way you'll have a smile on your face.

Mule dislikes Revo with a passion lol


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

You've been quiet the last few months Jamie, hows things, little 1 keeping you busy?

You going to the Marham event in March, should be good, hopefully the RS's put on a good show.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

V.busy with work mate and any spare time is spent with the family at the mo.
Not at Marham just not got the time. May try and get to vmax again this year if I can get on the list.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My 2p, if i had a TTRS i'd go MRC rather than Revo


----------



## faz786 (Aug 5, 2011)

That's me told then

I am in no way a fanboy...far from it, in fact everything on my car is from reading reviews and experiences from forums and first hand experience, as opposed to listening to what a tuner recommends.

Been known to have busted a few tuners in the not so distant past too


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

jbomb said:


> Hi,
> 
> About to book this in but was wondering if anyone who has had this done has had any problems or issues with the map?
> Thought it a good idea to check before blindly going ahead.
> Any huge changes to the car (negatives) that I should consider?


jbomb,

Been running MRC S1 for the last 4 months without any problems. The TQ of the MRC S1 map is excellent IMHO. Also, I think their S1 tune is very smooth/progressive and the part-throttle mapping is spot on.

Mad.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Another +1 for MRC, no issues with my remap, car continues to impress.

I might be wrong but do Revo even do a remap for the stronic 2011 cars? They certainly didn't when I was researching it, MRC where the only option.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

They've definitely done 1 car. As far as I'm led to believe its only available at revo HQ just like MRC due to what's involved with the ecu.

Certainly the majority are revo/MRC, couple of bluefin cars too. (UK wise anyway)


----------



## [email protected]S (Aug 4, 2009)

jbomb said:


> Hi,
> 
> About to book this in but was wondering if anyone who has had this done has had any problems or issues with the map?
> Thought it a good idea to check before blindly going ahead.
> Any huge changes to the car (negatives) that I should consider?


Rarely spend much time on these type of debates however as you are asking I will give you some thoughts...

*RACING*
IF you are chasing 'REAL LIFE' performance then care to take a look at our friend SkippyBKR from OZ who is competing well on a REVO map and no EGT issues to mention. I suspect he, like I did, went REVO mainly due to the dealer network...there are a great deal more of REVO dealers all over the place so your are never too far from 'someone' who knows enough to help.

*'OTHERWISE'*
IF you just want something that is also good and not worreid about limited dealer network then MRC is a good choice. Just be mindful of some real life scenarios which made me choose non-MRC... :wink: ;

1) Dealer reverts your car back to stock 'by accident'...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you...just a thought.

2) You need to sell the car PDQ...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you or the buyer wants a mapped car...I know I wouldn't but that is just me...!...just a thought.

3) Engine develops a fault and Audi are being Audi and they insist that you put it back to stock before they will look at it...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you...just a thought.

*BE CAREFUL HOWEVER OF...*
the REVO bashers and there are a few around...I prefer a 'free' market and not a closed one. I make purchasing decisions based on many factors and not based on narrowband factors like GREATER PERFORMANCE *ONLY*...If I want to go very fast I can...BUT everyone will see and hear me coming... 

Remember OP, there are no free lunches in this world...where you gain...you lose somewhere else...just a thought.

WB has left the building in the phattest TT-RS in the whole wide world...sar long suckers...


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> My 2p, if i had a TTRS i'd go MRC rather than Revo


Id go neither


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

to quote

"IF you just want something that is also good and not worreid about limited dealer network then MRC is a good choice. Just be mindful of some real life scenarios which made me choose non-MRC... ;

1) Dealer reverts your car back to stock 'by accident'...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you...just a thought.

2) You need to sell the car PDQ...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you or the buyer wants a mapped car...I know I wouldn't but that is just me...!...just a thought.

3) Engine develops a fault and Audi are being Audi and they insist that you put it back to stock before they will look at it...you have to go back to MRC unless they can come out to you...just a thought."

All maps are like this !!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> to quote
> 
> "IF you just want something that is also good and not worreid about limited dealer network then MRC is a good choice. Just be mindful of some real life scenarios which made me choose non-MRC... ;
> 
> ...


Not so. Below is the prefered method for R35 GT-R's & they have software for BMW's too.

Allows the changing of maps on the fly via cruise control. The CoBB can carry up to 12 maps. CoBB provide Stage 1/2, Valet & Anti Theft Maps as standard & then Custom Maps are added by your prefered tuner. Datalogs taken directly by the CoBB are emailed to your prefered tuner who then alters the Custom Tune, emails the file back & hey presto it's uploaded to your car via the CoBB. It's a great device.

http://cobbtuning.com/info/?id=4829


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > My 2p, if i had a TTRS i'd go MRC rather than Revo
> ...


Can't recall wich remap you have on your car?

I'd go neither unless i had an Audi, although i'd still check 1st if DMS had a suitable map.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > to quote
> ...


allows changing the map once a base map is put on I would say.
REVO does that after they have rewriten the ECU which takes afew minutes.

The only way to get back to a stock map is take it back to where you bought it and have the ECU reflashed to stock.
The full ECU code takes ages to upload any other way of doing it is then not a stock map.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

faz786 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt go for the REVO map on the TTRS.....
> ...


Most of the RS owners are on here, not many fans at all....but lots swear at them.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > mrdemon said:
> ...


Yes & no. I can't give you the technical breakdown, but the CoBB unit takes a copy of your specific stock OEM map before it's installed. The CoBB is installed over this stock map in the car so if you then uninstall the CoBB, the stock map is reinstalled & no real evidence the CoBB was even there (of course it can be traced via certain logs if digging deep enough).

As for switchable, you're correct that a base map is installed which then has switchable variants. In my car it was Map 0 for "Economy", Map 1 for "OEM Stock", Map 2 for 97 ron & Map 3 for my "Custom Tune".

The same device in it's updated version can alter transmission & launch parameters along with a variety of other factors.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

I have it booked in with Doug at MRC Thursday morning. 
Look forward to seeing what it is like after the map, based on the guys who have had it done it should be a very pleasant ride.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

And it will be blistering fast!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mule said:


> And it will be blistering fast!


Sounds incredible


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

are most up-grading plugs as well ?
I'm not quite sure if mines missing a bit when really pushing hard.
Might order the NGK 8's, and get the car tested again,or are there better plugs ?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jaybyme said:


> are most up-grading plugs as well ?
> I'm not quite sure if mines missing a bit when really pushing hard.
> Might order the NGK 8's, and get the car tested again,or are there better plugs ?


you will know if its missing through the popping noise coming from the exhaust


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not popping or anything under full power at high revs,had an issue when booting at low speed in 4th.
Wasn't sure if it was trying to change down in manual mode,or where it was missing under full load at low revs.
I'll keep an eye on it,but thought it would be worth changing the plugs anyway


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> are most up-grading plugs as well ?
> I'm not quite sure if mines missing a bit when really pushing hard.
> Might order the NGK 8's, and get the car tested again,or are there better plugs ?


jaybyme,

SNAP!

Just as I said my MRC S1 RS has not missed a beat, well, it missed a beat today (popped once) while flooring it in 4th gear from lowish (~2500 rpm) revs.

I'd like to know about up-graded plugs too!! If it's sooty plugs due to the re-map, I hope a plug with a different heat rating will help.

Mad.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

A hesitation will be the plugs but the OEM should be good for 20k I would have thought.

I'm still on the OEM 7's, car has had a hard time and not had any hesitations/pops (runs to touch wood)

Some people change these plugs for fun though, Pov are you not on your 3rd set?


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> A hesitation will be the plugs but the OEM should be good for 20k I would have thought.
> 
> I'm still on the OEM 7's, car has had a hard time and not had any hesitations/pops (runs to touch wood)
> 
> Some people change these plugs for fun though, Pov are you not on your 3rd set?


Hi Craig,

Fired off an e-mail to Doug @ MRC tonight. Just want to know what we thinks about this. I'll report back when I hear from him.

Glad your car is still performing as expected.

Mad.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

yeah am on a third set, but my hesitations were usually above 5000rpm giving it the large


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Only a suggestion, but similar has been seen in tuned GT-R's once over the 600bhp mark (not all cars but i know of 2/3) When at WOT in higher gears & at higher speeds the car would stutter a little & this was down to fuel starvation. Never heard of this at lower revs/speeds.

A tuned car will need more fuel to achieve & maintain higher speeds & if the injectors have a limit then this could be a problem.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

people are running 480BHp with standard injectors etc

at 420BHp it will not be that.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

But it could be that it runs lean due to the high boost....

And therefore very hot!



mrdemon said:


> people are running 480BHp with standard injectors etc
> 
> at 420BHp it will not be that.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Mule said:


> But it could be that it runs lean due to the high boost....
> 
> And therefore very hot!
> 
> ...


True ,I have REVO though and don't run high boost, think mine is 1.47 and can match most of the MRC in gear times to the 100th second.

REVO went through a stage of just upping the boost to 1.55, but the guy who did that to the cars is no longer in employment there.
I went in for a tune up, REVO made my car worst, I put it back to how the TT shop set it up lol.
SInce then I upped the timing and fine tuned it a little more while keeping boost at SPS 7.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> people are running 480BHp with standard injectors etc
> 
> at 420BHp it will not be that.


It's not something that would only happen at the highest power levels & all cars will differ slightly.

If hesitation then it has to be fuel or ignition related, so i'd be checking the plugs, injectors & mapping. Has this only occured on a specific tuners cars?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I've read that a few tuners have commented on the high torque causing problems with the spark plugs.
I know all tuners in Germany recommend changing plugs,when going for higher torque levels and Hp.
Some tuners have cars running plasma kits,but I'm sure that#s a bit over the top,
as I don't have problems at all when doing WOT runs.
If Skippy has no problems with different plugs,I'll try that.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Mitchy said:


> A hesitation will be the plugs but the OEM should be good for 20k I would have thought.
> 
> I'm still on the OEM 7's, car has had a hard time and not had any hesitations/pops (runs to touch wood)
> 
> Some people change these plugs for fun though, Pov are you not on your 3rd set?


Just heard back from MRC.

Doug thinks it may be plugs or fuel filter. He reccomended a slightly higher heat rated plug:

http://www.lkperformance.co.uk/racing-s ... 7-8/219395

Also said it may be because I'm not using the performance much. I thought that would mean moving to a hotter plug, say a OEM 6 (from 7) so it'll not desipate heat as well so run hotter under lighter loads and so should burn off any soot at lower engine temperatures.

I'm still not sure what to try. I may check the plug colour and go from there.

Anyone changed plugs on their RS - do I need an extension plug spanner and/or a torque wrench??

Cheers,

Mad.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

you will need a plug removing tool, preferabbly a magntic one, with a long reach. Dont need a torque wrench, just do it by feel :wink:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Mines a different map,but it's not doing it because of slow driving.
Mines done it as I've just left the Autobahns after some very fast driving.
I've noticed with mine,the harder you push it,the better it goes and the boost levels increase.
If I accelerate hard on the Autobahns,the first time my gauge might show 1.2-1.3 bar depending on gear etc.
Then after each run it will go up to 1.5 bar.(on scangauge this will be 1.46+bar)
I'll be doing a few runs with the tuner soon,to see if there's away getting the car to give max boost every time.
What I do like,is the fact the the car still holds 1.2 bar at the rev limiter, which should mean I still have good power above 6000 rpm


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats not a good thing....its heat causing the turbo to work harder due to the hotter intake air.

NOT good....on road to destruction!



jaybyme said:


> Mines a different map,but it's not doing it because of slow driving.
> Mines done it as I've just left the Autobahns after some very fast driving.
> I've noticed with mine,the harder you push it,the better it goes and the boost levels increase.
> If I accelerate hard on the Autobahns,the first time my gauge might show 1.2-1.3 bar depending on gear etc.
> ...


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

TTRS_500 said:


> you will need a plug removing tool, preferabbly a magntic one, with a long reach. Dont need a torque wrench, just do it by feel :wink:


Thanks TTRS_500,

Doug over at MRC thinks I need to thrash the car more to burn off any soot on the plugs. Not sure this will go down too well as an excuse with the local plod as I max out 4th gear 

Have you changed the plugs yourself before - is it an easy job?

Cheers,

Mad.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys I was wondering if you could give me some advice?

I have had the car done, really enjoyed the day (even if it was long) and met some nice guys over on the RS4 and RS6 forums.

I have driven the car properly today and your right its mentally quick and pulls so much stronger in all gears. 
Essentially I 'am a very happy boy but there is a but!
There seems to be quite a loud whirring from the engine, it's difficult to explain this but you can hear the engine whirring away on top of the gorgeous sound from the exhaust. It's not the turbo spinning and the best way to explain the noise is it sounds like a 1.1 litre engine. It's a nasty noise and is really spoiling the experience for me.

Do any of you know what this - maybe its normal?

Thanks.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Pass.
You sure it's not just the turbo working harder???
If in doubt take it back for the guys at MRC to check out for you.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Impossible to say without a video/sound clip.

Is it internal engine or an ancillary? Belt drive? When is it noticeable, under load or on tick over?

Im sure it's probably normal, if it was anything map or engine related you would get an engine warning light come up so I wouldnt worry that there is a problem.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jbomb said:


> Guys I was wondering if you could give me some advice?
> 
> I have had the car done, really enjoyed the day (even if it was long) and met some nice guys over on the RS4 and RS6 forums.
> 
> ...


check the rubber seals around the engine bay that seals with the bonnet


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

jamiekip said:


> Pass.
> You sure it's not just the turbo working harder???
> If in doubt take it back for the guys at MRC to check out for you.


not 100% sure no. It seems to be doing it all the time. It doesnt sound like a turbo spooling, it really does sound like my first car a 1.3 Astra silver shadow :wink:


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Impossible to say without a video/sound clip.
> 
> Is it internal engine or an ancillary? Belt drive? When is it noticeable, under load or on tick over?
> 
> Im sure it's probably normal, if it was anything map or engine related you would get an engine warning light come up so I wouldnt worry that there is a problem.


It's there from start up but does increase as you move. it sounds internal and from the engine itself. You know older engines that used to tap away, it is similar to that.

I presume its just the engine worker harder due to increased bhp etc, as you said if there was a problem it would come up. Just a shame as it sounds like 2 cars running. You have the naff sound of a engine coming from the front and the awesome soundtrack from the rear.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > Guys I was wondering if you could give me some advice?
> ...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

To be honest I think my RS engine sounds pretty ordinary, especially at idle.

Didn't notice anything different sound-wise after my MRC remap, however I have got a vid clip from a front mounted camera from a few months ago (before map), you can hear the engine quite well a low speeds, does it sound anything like this - I would imagine it does...?


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> To be honest I think my RS engine sounds pretty ordinary, especially at idle.
> 
> Didn't notice anything different sound-wise after my MRC remap, however I have got a vid clip from a front mounted camera from a few months ago (before map), you can hear the engine quite well a low speeds, does it sound anything like this - I would imagine it does...?


Your a star for posting that thank you 

Yep thats exactly the noise. Its just so loud now inside the cabin, unless you turn the stereo up quite loud its there in the background. Never had it before the map which seems strange!


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

It because the output has risen 20+% and therefore the car is under heavier load....


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mule said:


> It because the output has risen 20+% and therefore the car is under heavier load....


So nothing to worry about then?
That's been my only criticism, the rest is sublime 

I guess there is no way of muting this noise a bit?


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Turn up the bass and forget about it...



jbomb said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > It because the output has risen 20+% and therefore the car is under heavier load....
> ...


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

Mule said:


> Turn up the bass and forget about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I think I needed someone to put it as blunt as that lol - Good advice fella


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jbomb said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible to say without a video/sound clip.
> ...


If the rubber seals have been disturbed when MRC removed your ecu then that will cause the extra sound. When racing I remove my seals and you can hear the tappedy and whiny engine


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mule said:


> It because the output has risen 20+% and therefore the car is under heavier load....


Hes getting extra noise on idle though


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

[/quote]If the rubber seals have been disturbed when MRC removed your ecu then that will cause the extra sound. When racing I remove my seals and you can hear the tappedy and whiny engine[/quote]

That's very interesting. Are these seals literally the ones around the perimeter of the bay or do I need to look somewhere more specific?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TTRS_500 said:


> If the rubber seals have been disturbed when MRC removed your ecu then that will cause the extra sound. When racing I remove my seals and you can hear the tappedy and whiny engine


:lol: @ Mule
MRC delivers +20% more at tickover now too

Sounds like a good piece of advice from poverty there


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

They are around the perimeter, you cant miss it, big black chunky seal


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

the video was good but where is the microphone positioned ?

I dont know what its supposed to sound like but at idle / low speed "a bag of nails" comes to mind !! - and I drive a diesel ?


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

TFSI's sound crap at idle due to the way the injectors work. But yeah very diesel like.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> They are around the perimeter, you cant miss it, big black chunky seal


Just had a look, they all seem fine to me.

I might just be being over sensitive but I am amazed that nobody has reported of this before. 
Like I have said the noise wasnt there before but stands out a mile now!


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

jbomb said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > They are around the perimeter, you cant miss it, big black chunky seal
> ...


You sure you arent listening out for it?

Where in the country are you, maybe seek out another TTRS owner to compare with


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

We need video....use your phone and upload it to the tube!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

TTRS_500 said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS_500 said:
> ...


Probably knowing me!
I would be surprised if it has always been there and I now suddenly hear it. maybe the noise has increased ever so slightly and its that increase which has set it off, then like you say once you know its there thats all you can hear.
Iim in Bristol - Any RS Drivers?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I thought I'd stick the camera on the front again when I headed out earlier just so I could see if there was actually any audible difference between pre and post remap.

Have cut together a few minutes of footage here.

This also shows the RS starting from cold and how quick it stops the fast idle, if anyone's interested. The engine certainly sounds like a bag of bolts at times!


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

powerplay said:


> I thought I'd stick the camera on the front again when I headed out earlier just so I could see if there was actually any audible difference between pre and post remap.
> 
> Have cut together a few minutes of footage here.
> 
> This also shows the RS starting from cold and how quick it stops the fast idle, if anyone's interested. The engine certainly sounds like a bag of bolts at times!


I am gonna see if I can get a video on here as I am sure mine is noisier than that! 
Thanks for taking the time to upload matey.


----------

